# What's wrong with my crayfish?



## Flores (Nov 22, 2018)

I got 2 new crayfish. A blue male and w bite female. The blue one was a bit smaller but more active when I put him in. But the white one was more shy. I've had them both for a week. And the whit one is now on it's back and kinda just spazzing out. Like she moves here and there but wont move from the food dish I have in there. It's been a few hours I put a plastic plant above her in case shes melting to grave on to. Is she dying or melting. I tested the water and it's fine. Shes in the tank with 2 plecos and cherry shrimp. These are my 1st crayfish. I've had other fish but not crayfish. Is there any way to help? Should I turn off the light? The water is at 76 F, is that to hot? I'm really nervous please help. I want to make sure shes ok.


----------



## Flores (Nov 22, 2018)

Molting not melting sorry


----------



## Flores (Nov 22, 2018)

This is her. I turned the plant around to make sure she wouldnt get stuck and shewas attached to it. She still isnt moving much just little movements. What's wrong with her and how can I help? She just moves he legs back and forth when i look at her, or not move at all.


----------



## Flores (Nov 22, 2018)

I dont know if the other pic posted so here's a retry


----------



## Flores (Nov 22, 2018)

Now shes dong this like back flip but still twitching and holding on to the plant? Is she dying or molting someone please help. If I can help her someone let me know please?


----------



## Flores (Nov 22, 2018)

Now shes laying on it, bearly moving.


----------

